# ecu #



## ara (Nov 2, 2004)

does any one know what's the part # for 92 Nissan Maxima SOHC ECU. Tried to look up via nissan dealer page with no luck. Thanks for any help.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

check here:

http://www.nissanparts.cc/parts.php


----------

